# UP 4014 Rebuild - Help Needed



## Bill Webb

As many of you are aware, UP completed the restoration of a Big Boy at its Cheyenne steam shop last year and is now in the process of rebuilding UP 4014. 

Over on the alternative forum, Gary has posted the most recent update which is interesting and indicates continued progress. As usual this was met with negative comments from some, including the webmaster. It is amazing to see the wealth of untapped knowledge on that forum.

Would someone here please start and keep up to date a thread on the UP 4014. It should be relatively easy to do if you know how, which I don't.

On MTF I am sure that comments will be positive and we will welcome following the progress on another steam locomotive.

If I had to be this negative, I would sell out and do something else.


----------



## Guest

I think that this is a wonderful subject. The VL Big Boy certainly proved the interest in the BB program. 

I am interested in following the progress of getting the 4014 back into service.

And Bill, rest assured no snarky comments here. That is one of our banned practices .


----------



## mopac

I can't imagine negative comments on a 4014 update. I too am interested in the rebuilding of 4014. I love the UP heritage fleet. Any time they run through my area
I show up to greet them. I have a #3985 challenger, an #844 FEF, and less than a month ago I got a #4014 Big Boy. All HO. I could not afford them in O. If I see a new update on #4014 I will post it on your thread here. We are probably still 2 years from seeing it on the rails.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I moved this to the proper forum. I can't even imagine considering that beast as a "model" train.


----------



## SDIV Tim

I might know which "alternate Forum" your talking about... and it is instigated by the devil himself HW?


----------



## Fire21

Bill Webb said:


> As many of you are aware, UP completed the restoration of a Big Boy at its Cheyenne steam shop last year and is now in the process of rebuilding UP 4014.


If someone is aware of a Big Boy restoration that is completed, please let me know. Did you mean the 844 Northern? The only BB that I'm aware of being worked on is 4014.

Here's the latest update I could find, from last August:
http://www.up.com/aboutup/community/inside_track/august-steam-8-11-2016.htm

That same article was posted in this thread on the MTF last August:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=95369&highlight=4014+big+boy

MODS...would it be wise to sticky the latter thread from Tranz4mr in this North America section so it'd be easy to find?


----------



## HarborBelt1970

Fire21 said:


> Here's the latest update I could find, from last August:
> http://www.up.com/aboutup/community/inside_track/august-steam-8-11-2016.htm
> 
> That same article was posted in this thread on the MTF last August:
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=95369&highlight=4014+big+boy


Here is something I tracked down which is a little more recent (up to last month) and shows a fair degree of progress; I don't think you get to it using the links above -

http://www.up.com/aboutup/community/inside_track/steam-update-2-1-2017.htm

The thread on the other forum is indeed marred by references to some obviously long-running feud although there are also some insights into the restoration progress.


----------



## mopac

Harbor Belt, that is the latest info on 4014. Thanks for posting. I was going to post it and saw you already did. Its supposedly from Jan 2017. Looks like they have tore it down about as much as they are going to. Its pretty much down to frame and wheels. There
is a short video in about the middle of the page. Very cool project. I have already bought my HO 4014 Big Boy.


----------



## HarborBelt1970

mopac said:


> Harbor Belt, that is the latest info on 4014. Thanks for posting. I was going to post it and saw you already did. Its supposedly from Jan 2017. Looks like they have tore it down about as much as they are going to. Its pretty much down to frame and wheels. There
> is a short video in about the middle of the page. Very cool project. I have already bought my HO 4014 Big Boy.


That is one really nice engine and shows how impressive the BB is even at about half proper scale :laugh:. I have one in HO too, a Marklin HO 3 rail version. Nice to look at but tiny sounds. 

BTW, I now notice that Gary posted that update on the other place (but it gets lost in the rather pointless bickering).


----------



## Hot Water

SDIV Tim said:


> I might know which "alternate Forum" your talking about... and it is instigated by the devil himself HW?


Best be careful Timmy, the devil might just get you!


----------



## mopac

I really like my new big boy. It was a Christmas gift to me from me. My sounds are good except I would like the whistle to be louder. I have turned it up all the way. It has a
EU loksound decoder. I would have liked a BLI BB but this one was $300 cheaper and runs great. It will really creep. It is a rivarossi. That's ok, my 3985 and my 844 are
rivarossi. I bought it from a hobby shop on ebay for $299 and free shipping. Brand new. I thought a good price.


----------



## HarborBelt1970

That is a good price; Rivarossi make explains the nice quality.

I think that once 4014 is back reassembled and running there will be another surge of interest in models of it although I'd guess that as far as O gauge goes they will be semi-scale. 

BTW, my Marklin has LokSound too and yes, the sound effects are low volume. Admittedly mine is about 10 years old but there's only so much volume you can crank out of HO size speakers.


----------



## mopac

You right, my O scale is much louder. I have a few N scale and will not buy sound anymore for them. They are a joke.


----------



## Tranz4mr

That was my post on the alternative forum. For those that are interested UP Steam manager Ed Dickins will be giving his annual presentation on the latest status of the UP Steam Shop and the 4014 restoration at the Rocky Mountain Train Show in Denver on Saturday March 4th in the Morning.


----------



## ExONRcarman

That is one awesome loco. I admit im not a fan of old steamers, but i would buy this one. Amazing!


----------



## highvoltage

Here's another link to a Union Pacific website page about #4014:

https://www.up.com/aboutup/special_trains/steam/locomotives/4014/index.shtml


----------



## Fire21

I came across this video today, kind of a primer on the overall project.

God willing, I'll be there when they run her the first time!


----------



## mopac

Thanks for the video Fire.


----------



## Don F

There has been a lot of positive and negative posting on the OGR forum about the 4014 Big Boy. Many of the negative comments have to do with the leadership of the program. For the most part though there is much that is positive. I just hope that the timetable is met so the project is completed for the 150th anniversary celebration of the completion of the Union Pacific Railroad. 
Don


----------



## Tranz4mr

UP Steam Shop manager Ed Dickens did his annual State of the UP Steam Program speech at the March 2017 Rocky Mountain Train Show in Denver Colorado a couple weeks ago. A video is up at Youtube. Start with this link and it should take you directly to YouTube and then move through the 14 parts of the presentation automatically.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=bciM3HUR0fw

The Rocky Mountain Train Show had over 10,800 visitors this year, over 750 sales tables, 30 manufacturers, Museums, etc


----------



## Patrick1544

Good video. Thanks.


----------



## Fire21

Excellent information, thank you!


----------



## ebtnut

Don't know if I'll get out west to see the 4014's debut. Anxiously awaiting the debut of C&O 2-6-6-2 1309 this summer. I made a donation to that rebuild sufficient to get a chance at the throttle for a half-hour after she gets into regular service.


----------



## Magic

ebtnut.
That should be a real thrill.
Take some pics.

I have a set of Virginia and Truckee license plates and $25.00
goes to the V&T each year.

Magic


----------



## Fire21

Tonight I found update videos for February and March:


----------



## ebtnut

Update on the 1309 - Promised state funds (about $400,000) have not yet come through, so work has been suspended. The initial July 4 weekend debut dates are not going to happen. Have heard no word on when (or if) the funds are going to be released.


----------



## ebtnut

Hey BTW, I can't seen to figure out how to post photos here. I tried going via Photobucket but that doesn't seem to work. Help?


----------



## blackz28

* no more post??*


----------



## Fire21

blackz28 said:


> * no more post??*


Go to this link, see post #6.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=25623

And these:


----------



## Don F

Very interesting stuff, thank you for the updates.


----------



## MichaelE

I really enjoyed those videos. I just missed the steam era.


----------



## Fire21

I found this one today...I think it's the latest.

http://trn.trains.com/photos-videos/videos/2018/04/big-boy-no-4014-restoration-update


----------



## mopac

Thanks for the update. Sounds like we are 1 year from completion. Hope to see
4014 some day. I have filmed 844 and 3985. Kinda sounds like 3985 is done
running from what I have heard. 3985 and 4014 are so similar I guess they do not need both.


----------



## Fire21

mopac said:


> Kinda sounds like 3985 is done
> running from what I have heard. 3985 and 4014 are so similar I guess they do not need both.


I sure hope they don't let 3985 go by the wayside! They have this facility now in Cheyenne that's capable of tending to steamers, that has all this modern and updated servicing equipment. Hopefully they won't use it just to care for 844 and 4014, and let it sit idle in the between times.

I realize the steam program is a money gobbler, but UP is doing such a grand job retaining steamers for younger generations to enjoy, I hope they can maintain what they already have and find more!


----------

